# Laptop piepst/wird heller und dunkler beim Spielen



## Seppiro (19. November 2012)

heyho 

also folgendes Problem jedes mal wenn ich anfang ein Spiel zu spielen fängt plötzlich an der Bildschirm heller und dunkler zu werden und jedes mal wenn das passiert piepst der Laptop und das in unregelmäßigen abständen. 
Das piepsen kommt aus den Lautsprechern. Ein Hitzeproblem kann ich ausschließen.

Acer Aspire V3 771G

Danke schomal für Hilfe


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. November 2012)

Hast du noch garantie auf den laptop?


----------



## Seppiro (20. November 2012)

jap das aufjedenfall aber ich hab jetzt herausgefunden woran es liegt bzw wann es auftritt.

immer dann wenn der akku nicht ganz aufgeladen ist und ich ihn am Netz hab also während dem laden. nicht wenn er nur am akku hängt oder voll geladen ist.
damit kann ich leben also das ich ihn deswegen nicht einschicken will aber vllt gibts ja eine lösung für das problem


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. November 2012)

Wenn du umtauschst wäre es am sinnvollsten, denn dass die helligkeit hin und herspringt und die lautsprecher piepsen würde mich persönlich sehr stören. Wenn du damit leben kannst, musst du nicht umtauschen


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (20. November 2012)

Ja, das liegt am Akku bzw. Stromversorgung. Der Bildschirm wird heller wenn eine externe Stromversorgung anliegt. Wird auf Akkubetrieb umgestellt spart der Bildschirm Energie und dunkelt ab. Dieser Weschel wird durch einen System-Signalton signalisiert.

Versuche mal folgendes:
1) Starte den Laptop im Akku-Betrieb, Start Windows und evtl. irgendein Programm (benchmark?) damit er was zu tun hat. Nun lass den Akku komplett leer laufen bis er aus und nicht wieder an geht. Dann lade den Akku mal komplett auf und starte dann den PC mit externer Stromversorgung. Manchmal "frischt" man den akku so etwas auf.

2) Stelle in den Energieoptionen  (Systemsteuerung) das Energieschema auf "immer an", es gibt dann zwar keine Stromsparfunktion, aber es ist dem Laptop dann evtl. wurst ob er extern Strom bekommt oder nicht und die Quittierung entfällt. Auch der Monitor geht nicht in den Stromsparmodus.

3) BIOS aktualisieren? Es könnte auch ein fehler in den APM (Advanced Power Management) Funktionen des BIOS sein. Evtl. hilft ja ein Update. (Dabei jedoch Vorsicht, informiere dich bitte gut vor dem BIOS Flash)

Edit:
Achja, einen Wackler am Netzteilanschluss kannst Du ausschließen?
Es wird wohl eher so sein, dass "das Spiel" das System mehr fordert und das System mehr Strom benötigt, der Akku dann aber schneller entladen als geladen wird. Eigentlich sollte sowas unter Netzbetrieb nicht passieren. 

Ich hoffe es hilft.

Liebe Grüße,

Crazy Dealer


----------

